# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  в чем разница

## shadow1

Пожалуйста обьясните в чем разница между "сапог" и "ботинок"
Заранее спасибо.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Сапоги - высокая обувь, охватывающая голень. Бывают высотой до колена и выше. http://www.cosmoshopping.ru/upload/iblo ... 300pxs.jpg 
Ботинки - не такие высокие, примерно до щиколотки или чуть выше. Обычно на шнуровке (т.е. со шнурками  :: ). http://www.liga-spec.ru/linkpics/liga.jpg 
Когда речь идет о женской обуви, короткие сапоги (нечто среднее между ботинками и сапогами) иногда называют полусапожками. http://www.superakcija.lv/img/a9472m.jpg

----------


## E-learner

Италия имеет форму сапога, но не ботинка.   ::   http://www.turatlas.ru/maps/italy_ru.jpg

----------


## Wowik

> Италия имеет форму сапога, но не ботинка.    http://www.turatlas.ru/maps/italy_ru.jpg

 А Земля имеет форму чемодана!

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by E-learner  Италия имеет форму сапога, но не ботинка.    http://www.turatlas.ru/maps/italy_ru.jpg   А Земля имеет форму чемодана!

 Обоснуйте!

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by E-learner  Италия имеет форму сапога, но не ботинка.    http://www.turatlas.ru/maps/italy_ru.jpg   *А Земля имеет форму чемодана!*

 I knew that ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Обоснуйте!

 Блин, забыл уже.  ::  А ты помнишь почему?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Обоснуйте!   Блин, забыл уже.  А ты помнишь почему?

 Честно говоря, вообще не припомню.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Пожалуйста обьясните в чем разница между "сапог" и "ботинок"
> Заранее спасибо.

 Сапог:  
Ботинок:

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  А Земля имеет форму чемодана!   Обоснуйте!

 Земля имеет форму чемодана, как не крути, на каком-нибудь углу люди обязательно встречаются  ::      
См. также:
Глобус города Тольятти. http://www.rudtp.ru/articles.php?id=42

----------


## Wowik

> Сапог:
> [img]
> Ботинок:
> [img]

 Если щиколотка открыта, то туфля или *полуботинок*:  
Сапог с коротким голенищем: *полусапог*:

----------


## charlestonian

It goes like this: 
Туфли - shoes. 
Ботинки - boots. 
Сапоги - high boots.

----------

